# Patchwork Company: The Legion of Lone Survivors



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

*Introduction:*
"The regiment was new. So new that one could still see the shine on their boots and the uniforms were still black, rather than the charcoal grey that use would lighten them to. "Though they were anything but green" thought the new Colonel in a pique of irony as he looked at his own new olive-drab jacket draped over his chair.

"Well I suppose we'll see how green they are” thought he to himself as he threw on his greatcoat and clicked his fingers for his new adjutant to come to attention, turning down the hall and walking toward the entrance that would bring him out into the deluge." 

Greetings prospective Guardsmen, and welcome. Patchwork Company is back! After a brief hiatus the Gregorian Crusade is back on. First, the introduction, a few of you may wonder what the feth I am talking about. Well, having considerable difficulty in finding an unaccounted for Imperial Crusade, I decided to start one a while back, and it has provided the setting for all my RP plans since. 

Welcome to subsector Benedictus, a collection of 127 planets currently held in the foul grip of the Ruinous Powers of Chaos. The Crusade began 10 years ago, when the Imperium of Man, having received word of a great Waaugh being raised by Warboss Gribblybitz, decided to strike and take back the subsector in the name of the God Emperor. Unfortunately, an unexpected invasion by a tendril of Hive fleet Behemoth quickly stalled the advance, bringing the entire war to a grinding halt as Tyranid, Ork, Cultist and Imperial fight each other for every inch of land. 

Obviously, the present is not rosy for the Imperium, having been embroiled for 4 years in this conflict already, before Behemoth made its move, stalling the crusade, much to the frustration of Warmaster Septimus, With casualties high, morale low and the Munitorium and Segmentum Command both considering cutting their losses and pulling out, desperation to prove himself worthy of his command has been higher than ever before. As a result, in sheer desperation, several regiments have been formed from the ragged survivors of several other regiments.

Derisively nicknamed "Patchwork Companies" by both soldiers and officers alike, most doubt these broken, battered squads of veterans, each with a distinct modus operandi and old rivalries smoldering underneath, are going to be able to form anything like cohesive squads, let alone an effective fighting force. You are a member of one of these patchwork companies, currently engaged on the world of Urbine Secundus, a Chaos held world. High Command fully expects you to be nothing more than cannon-fodder, little better than Penal companies.

Do you aim to prove them wrong?

*Rules:*

Now, with that out of the way... 

Ground rules, first off, there's the basic stuff, be courteous, no gouging and keep it above the belt. Please try to do me a favor and spare my pet peeves, but double-check and proof read your posts, type it up in word and put it in the box if you have to. Please, indulge me; poor grammar, word-choice and spelling drive me nuts. 

This being the Guard (The so called "Sledgehammer of the Emperor") Death is possible, and depending on how unlucky/stupid your character ends up being, could very well be likely. Players however DO have the option to off their characters (though ironically attempting suicide in the guard gets you shot anyway) if they so choose. Check with me first before committing suicide so I can at least give the "You have so much to live for" line however.

Note that THERE IS NO PENALTY for a character's death, you can absolutely write up another character to get approved (though having the character privately approved by me before the posting does speed the process), if it helps advance the story then by all means I applaud you, but it IS best to keep characters alive to develop. As I constantly remind my _Pathfinder_ group, I'm not trying to kill you, I'm just here to let you do that yourselves.

Anyone who becomes the commissar is expected to check through me AND the player character if an execution of another character is in order. It's only polite. Normally people tend object to being shot in the head, after all. Also, if you choose to become a special character, like a commissar or officer, be forewarned, you WILL be a target and I will be completely obliged to take advantage of this.

Female characters (including, yes, female commissars) are allowed and encouraged, after all, if they're desperate enough to mash together 8 or 9 different regiments of different types, they won’t give two damns about gender. 

Posts at least once an update are ideal, but I can understand when things come up and you don't really have an opportunity, just let me know about things going on beforehand please, I can understand crisis after all, death in the family, unexpected dental/sex-change surgery, marriage, your cat needs to be fixed, ect.

Updates will be once every two weeks, come hell or high water, every Sunday night as soon as I can they will be up, if this schedule has some interruption, I will be sure to inform you fine folks. If I have not heard from you within a week of the update, you will strictly not be mentioned in the next update. However it is not the end of the world. Simply send me a PM and I will tell you what you missed after you have prostrated yourself upon the ground, kissed my feet a few times and flogged yourself with a scourge. (Ok, not really.)

Maximum posts per update (for those of us whom are, like myself, incredibly bored with a lot of free time) is no more than 4 per update, one a day, that should hopefully be enough for anyone's taste.

 the names of important characters for you to pay attention to will be highlighted in cyan, rules info and stuff like that in green, and "in character" stuff ( at least in this thread) will be in red. Organizations and factions will be yellow, locations in orange, items in purple are items and objects of note.

*Characters: *

So, to start off with, as I have said before, I am not expecting Shakespeare here, I just require your characters to be interesting and well written, meaning no one with the emotional range of a teaspoon, but neither the classical dull, boring, uninteresting pining emo goth. I reserve the right to reject characters, be forewarned of that now. If I don't think your character measures up to the quality standards I have in mind for this RP, or is blatantly offensive, then I am going to tell you to go back to the drawing board. 

In other words, NO MARY SUEs, give them flaws and stick to them, no informed abilities or things like that, define who the character is and stick to it. 

Recruitment for Patchwork this time is going to be much smaller so I can keep better control of the whole thing and provide higher quality updates for EVERYONE. The limit is no less than 6 people, no more than 8. Anything over that will not be accepted.

Now as for the characters themselves you each are to be defined by: 

Name: Do I really have to describe this? You can call him Thundercock Gutspit if you've got a good enough reason to.

Age: You can give me anywhere from 15 to 70, just make sure to stick to it, I don't want a 15 year old vet who knows how to drop snipers in a single shot unless there is a very good reason for why.

Personality: You guys know the drill, make it interesting and unique, try not to clash too much with another personality already being used, give us depth! Strictly NO cardboard cutout characters or stereotypes.

Appearance: You got free reign here, if you want to give him a pink mowhawk, go ahead, you got free reign, after all, a former ganger would be a fun character :wink:

Culture: Here is where you should put your previous regiment before becoming a patchworker, were you a Catachan Jungle fighter? A noble Cadian soldier? A Valhallan? Vostroyan? Maybe some other regiment entirely? 

Of course, any regiment you choose MAY be subject to my approval if I feel it fits in or not. But at the same time, I don’t want to see just a bunch of the same regiment; variety is the spice of the guard (making them all the tastier for Tyranids to feast on). 

Also, in the interests of realism/ keeping things a bit more simple, I will not be allowing a ton of different numbers, no guardsmen from the Cadian 1137th, 93rd, 56th, 289th and a whole bunch of other numbers filling up the squad. More than likely if you and another person want to play characters from the same guardsman "culture" I am going to suggest that you come from the same regiment. But 6 or 7 guardsmen from the Krieg 13th Totenkopf, Cadian 97th Earthriders, Tallarn 6th, and the Catachan 1119th regiments or some strange combination like that, is A-Okay. Basically if you want to determine the number of the regiment everyone in your squad who chooses the same culture gets, then its first-come-first-serve.

As for personal regiments of your own creation, if you want to use one, send me a PM saying so, then post up the facts on 'em and I'll give the go ahead if I feel it's appropriate, please try to put a good bit of work into them, it's alot easier to feel good about something someone clearly cared enough to type out. 

Squad Position: Your guardsman's job in the squad for lack of a better description. What does he do? All squad positions are, of course, first come, first serve. Not all positions need be filled either. They may be, which would be great, but if push comes to shove and you would rather be some poor footslogger than the Vox-Operator, then you have that option.
The ranks you are limited to include:

Junior Commissar: Only one person may hold this rank. You get to serve as a junior commissar, in command of a single squad, being a younger, and thus inexperienced member of the Commissariat, you are considered "expendable". Your purpose is the purpose of every commissar, to lead your men by example, you act as de-facto squad leader when the squad leader himself is not present, your mission is to execute traitors and cowards. Beware! As many enemies recognize a commissar (as do many guardsmen) you may be in a great deal more danger than anyone else here. - Filled By Angel Encarmine

Commissioned Officer: Oh the joys of being a lieutenant. One person may choose this position, acting as a young inexperienced officer, doing his new bit of learning to become the next Creed, or so he hopes. Beware! Many enemies will go for officers first, attempting to break the squad's morale. 

Sergeant: Only one person here too, you're the squad leader, you hold the men together, you're a hard-bitten fellow, but you keep your boys and girls alive, that's your job, are you any good at it? This probably will be the oldest soldier in the unit, though not always, after all, think of Audie Murphy. Beware! NCOs are also a target for enemy fire and if they go down, the squad has a chance to panic!

Weapon Specialist: two to three people (depending on the weapons chosen) may be weapons specialists. You carry the heavy firepower for your squad, there must be some reason why you were chosen, tell us all, please.

Veteran: A member of the squad, you've survived a few fights, so it's figured you're probably no longer a Fing by now, but what did you do to get here? What happened to the rest of your regiment? Are you maybe just on detached service? (try not to go too crazy here boys and girls). - 

Medical Officer: You are a special person in the squad, their lives are LITERALLY in your hands, how do you deal with that? 

Vox Operator: You are in possession of the squads Vox equipment, in short, you are the squad's lifeline, their umbilical cord, back to HQ.

And finally, it HAS been brought to my attention there was something vital left out. Special character types, such as Stormtroopers, Techpriests, and such, ARE allowed by GM's consent, send me a PM and I'll think it over.

Wargear: Ok here's the fun bit. You get to pick your guns and equipment.

First all of you have the usual tack and tackle, 550-cord (or a 40k equivalent) entrenching tool, bedroll, rations, canteen, ect. use your imagination here, but once again, try not to grab everything, don't want to see anyone doing an impression of Nodwick, try to get the butter zone between too little and too much, as a veteran D&D player, I'm the type to see to it that your survival could ride on the right equipment, and before you ask, no, 10 foot poles are NOT standard issue.

Unique equipment!

Commissar: The commissar gets his usual sash and greatcoat, as well as a laspistol and conventional sword. Since he or she is a commissar, and thus a lovely target in that big black trenchcoat (and hence, may be catching a lot of shit from me) they may elect to take two of the following :
Bolt Pistol
Hellpistol
Chainsword
Power-sword
Power-fist
Carapace Armor 

Officer: the same as the Commissar, with the exception of the sash, and since they present a considerably less tasty target than the commissar, may take one of the above items.

Enlisted Men: A sergeant is attired much the same as his men, despite personal combat choices, in an attempt at integration, all men and women were given the same equipment, grey fatigues, black calf combat boots, Flak armor, lasgun, helmet, bayonet and side-arm, side arm usually consisting of a laspistol for each man. A medical officer and Vox operator are much the same, the only changes being a white armband and helmet, both decorated with a single red cross designating the medic, and the ever present vox set strapped to the back of its operator. This mandatory uniform does NOT preclude however for a Jungle fighter to say "lose" his helmet and armor somewhere and dye a bandanna red, or for a Vostroyan to sneak in some of his family heirlooms into his pack. You may personalize your equipment as you see fit.

A sergeant may elect to have something special from among the following:
Hellgun
Bolt-pistol
Bolter
Chainsword 

Of the available heavy weapons each specialist may pick one, he may also propose a partner they wish to work with for 2 man weapons there may bot be more than one two man weapon, there also cannot be more than one single man weapon. I am not allowing Mortars and similar long distance weapons for the very simple reason they are best used in a squad formation (that is to say everyone having them) and act as short range artillery, which is to say, not the stuff of glorious charges and WWI style drama are made of. The Heavy Weapons available are:
Flamer (one man)
Meltagun (one man)
Missile Launcher (one man)
Grenade Launcher (one man)
Plasma Gun (one man)
Sniper Rifle (one man)
Heavy Bolter (two man)
Lascannon (two man)
Autocannon (two man)

Finally every enlisted man may request any piece of equipment in the imperial guard codex under the veteran entry, this is subject to my approval. Any non-combat items such as clothing, personal items, jewelry ect. are fair game within reason.

There, that should about cover it, if anyone can think of something else, please let me know, and I warn all of my players in advance, if I seem like an asshole, I'm really not trying to be, and if I come across as a bit tough, I'm only doing so to keep the RP organized and running.

And before I leave you to your evil little devices of creating your character, I have a speech I give everyone whom I run an RPG for.

I am not trying to kill you, railroad you or control what you do. I may give suggestions, which you can, if you like tell me to piss off and shove it. The purpose of my RPs is not to lead you by the nose, but to provide a world for you to do things in and let you live in that world. If at any point you get an idea for something entirely out of nowhere that you would like to do, let me know, I am here to let you do freaking awesome shit and watch the results. By that same token I am not going out of my way to kill you. In my tabletop RPG games I run, I go by the dice (except where they would limit fun, I always give my party an out, it's entirely on them if they manage to find it.) If you die, then no worries or hard feelings. It's just the way things went down. By that point roll up a new character and join back in.
Be forewarned however that I do not and WILL not allow players to bully, abuse, or insult each other (except where it's all in good fun) and if you are disrupting the RP, causing trouble or simply making poor posts intentionally, you will be dropped, first time is a warning, second, a mistake, third is the delightful sound of ass getting bounced out a door.
But, I fully expect not to end up with such unpleasantness  So have fun, be creative and let the world be your oyster. The 40k universe is a wide, wide one; it can fit a lot of crazy things in it, despite what some of the more hardnosed fluff buffs might say.

SQUAD 4, 3RD PLATOON, CALLSIGN " CRANKSHAFT", REGISTRY INFORMATION:

Angel Encarmine - Junior Commissar Rhen Udeskee "The Tyrant", formerly attached to the Necromundan 8th, "Spiders" 
DasOmen - Specialist Moskovin Nahriin, formerly of the Pandoran 667th "Crabs" 
Santaire - Private Haustus Nye, formerly of the Kessalan 3rd
Rems - Lieutenant Bayle Seigdorn Gzhern XVII of House Luneberg, formerly of the Volpone 23rd
Brendxb - Specialist Haston Byle, formerly of the Vardan 902nd
Scythes - Private Praxus "The Detonator" Zaddien, formerly of the 3033rd Gregorian Penal Legion
Jackinator - Private Marek Nye, Squad Medic, formerly of the Kessalan 3rd
High_Seraph - Designation J-44 "Jochem", formerly of the Kreig 642nd "Schadel Asudrucken"

Sorry, recruitment is CLOSED, should have posted this earlier, but it's in the thread if you don't believe me.. Any more than that you'll have to make your case really well.

Take note however, if you are interested in this RP, be sure to subscribe, recruitment will open back up again later in the story when I am more confident of my ability to adjudicate more than 8 people, and when we have a regular update schedule going.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm game on this but i'd like someone else to take the sargent roll. planning on using my pandoran regiment if that's ok. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97951

also, if i do, nick is the pandoran's standard "hazard suit" concidered their personal item or do i have to choose betwene that or their pandora's lasso. a pandoran without their suit is like a kreiger without their mask, but a pandoran without their lasso still feels just as naked. 

also question on armorment

if i go weapon specailist, any qualms with the HellRaiser pattern?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> i'm game on this but i'd like someone else to take the sargent roll. planning on using my pandoran regiment if that's ok.
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97951
> 
> also, if i do, nick is the pandoran's standard "hazard suit" concidered their personal item or do i have to choose betwene that or their pandora's lasso. a pandoran without their suit is like a kreiger without their mask, but a pandoran without their lasso still feels just as naked.
> ...


As to all your questions, I am not suprised.
In truth I saw it coming. I have no problems whatsoever with you bringing back your regiment.

As for how it works, since the combat armor itself is not significantly better (in normal game terms) than Flak armor (which is standard issue) there is no problem with that.
The Lasso similarly is allowed, seeing as plenty of personal items can give an advantage in suituations it is simply counted as being an aspect of the character. But personal items that give a distinct advantage such as your lasso or a Krieger death mask had better have a good reason behind them. So to anyone else reading this, don't abuse it.

And to cap things off, I have no idea what a hellraiser pattern is. Hellraiser pattern what?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

esentialy one of the pandoran's heavy weapons given they dont use projectile weapons (the whole space thing). so a lasgun pattern that fires 3 times as fast as a normal lasgun on full auto. downside is, power pack that has a tendancy to overheat, capicators are known to blow making the pack ustless untill repaired and peaces replaced, and reload times are a bitch without a second helper to reload. it's a Las LMG of sorts. and no, the crabs dont use bolters or other projectile weapons. the closest thing they use is the punt gun.

HellRaiser pattern Lasgun: more akin to a Las LMG, the Hellraiser pattern comes with three non rotating barrels fixed in a triangular pattern that fire on a rotating cycle. users of the Hell Raiser pattern lasgun have two choices for munitions. they can either load two separate high concentration Lasgun capacitors, or wear a Las battery pack on their backpack. this repeating lasgun has reduced effective range, but spits out a tremendous amount of rounds per minute. due to the nature of the pack and it's ammunition, it does not need a multiple man team to operate, however it does come with it's disadvantages. while it doesn't need multiple people to operate like other heavy weapons, it does benefit from them. without a crew reload times are higher than recommended in combat. the weapon is also known to blow it's capacitor as well as overheat/melt the barrels.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

This is the sign up thread? I would like to get in on this. Never been involved in an RP thread before though.

I'd like to be a sniper from the catachan 27th.

If this is ok with you I will fill out all the other stuff in the next day or two.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> esentialy one of the pandoran's heavy weapons given they dont use projectile weapons (the whole space thing). so a lasgun pattern that fires 3 times as fast as a normal lasgun on full auto. downside is, power pack that has a tendancy to overheat, capicators are known to blow making the pack ustless untill repaired and peaces replaced, and reload times are a bitch without a second helper to reload. it's a Las LMG of sorts. and no, the crabs dont use bolters or other projectile weapons. the closest thing they use is the punt gun.
> 
> HellRaiser pattern Lasgun: more akin to a Las LMG, the Hellraiser pattern comes with three non rotating barrels fixed in a triangular pattern that fire on a rotating cycle. users of the Hell Raiser pattern lasgun have two choices for munitions. they can either load two separate high concentration Lasgun capacitors, or wear a Las battery pack on their backpack. this repeating lasgun has reduced effective range, but spits out a tremendous amount of rounds per minute. due to the nature of the pack and it's ammunition, it does not need a multiple man team to operate, however it does come with it's disadvantages. while it doesn't need multiple people to operate like other heavy weapons, it does benefit from them. without a crew reload times are higher than recommended in combat. the weapon is also known to blow it's capacitor as well as overheat/melt the barrels.


Good bit of fluff, but I think I'm taking the line of "most would have been destroyed or unique ammunition packs used up for them in the the destruction of your regiment."
Sound good?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to use Seigdorn again and fill the Officer position if you'll let me. I'd also like to use him as a demoted Captain like we did last time, i thought that was a very nice touch of ours for his characterisation. 

Would you like me to repost the character sheet from the old one?

- oh and there seems to be three versions of this thread.

edit: and do we pretend that the previous one never happened for our characters or will you somehow work those events in to this one? oh wait, that's a stupid question, there's going to be new characters this time. Duh. *facepalm*


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Rems said:


> I'd like to use Seigdorn again and fill the Officer position if you'll let me. I'd also like to use him as a demoted Captain like we did last time, i thought that was a very nice touch of ours for his characterisation.
> 
> Would you like me to repost the character sheet from the old one?
> 
> - oh and there seems to be three versions of this thread.


Seigdorn being demoted will be excellent, also a few things have been changed in this company this time, the colonel is a bit different.

As to what you do for the character sheet, that I leave entirely in your hands

Also, I am quite aware of the three versions and are quite vexed about them :ireful2:

I did consider briefly making it to where the train crashed en route to the meatgrinder and you were transferred yet again, but in this case I think that I'll just start you off in camp again, only this time I'm going to try out a few new events and ideas I have for the company.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

This looks beast! :yahoo:
but 2 things I need to ask
First can re-use my last character (but tweak his profile a bit to adjust to the lack of Yru0)
and second could I possibly kinda...
call DIBS ON THE GIANT PLASMA GUN!!!! (I like plasma guns :grin


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What would you say to a Vitrian Dragoon? Would you mind if he was a storm trooper equivelant? If there's a problem with a stormtrooper I claim vox operator


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: Moskovin Nahkriin (latter name meaning vengeance in the pandoran language)

Age: 35

Personality: Moskovin is always itching to get behind the wheel of a vehicle. be it a bike, a sentinel, a tank, a whatever, he's always itching to get behind the vehicle's controls and speed off. that being said he seems a little more cautious than normal for a trooper when he's on foot. the difference is like night and day for him, if he has the option, his feet are not on the ground and he's clinging to something, be it a wall, a ceiling, tree, enemy's faceplate as he's pelting the visor with las rounds... anything really. he simply does not like the ground. most pandorans don't have a issue with the ground, Moskovin's not most pandorans. 

if moskovin could be described as anything it's a good ol boy just trying to get by. that being said he's also been assigned to the penance squad of the pandoran crabs a total of 12 times in his military career due to smuggling. a offense that doesn't carry the death sentence for pandorans, instead it carries the punishment of manning a punt gun, a fate worse than death if you ask a pandoran. punt guns can be described in two ways by pandorans.... Fucking heavy, or by the emperor loud.

Moskovin actively looks out for his fellow man, the brotherhood pandorans share with each other is a uncanny one, much unlike anything other guardsmen experience in other regiments. his asking if someone is "ok?" tends to get on people's nerves. thus he always tries to help as much as he can... that being said he's often a person a officer goes to when they A want to know who's wanting him to smuggle what, B when the officer wants something smuggled, or C when they want to know how the platoon is doing. 


Appearance: when someone isn't staining down two ere glowing orange eyes of the pandoran crab hellraiser helmet and they're actually able to see him without his helmet (which is a rare thing unless he's ordered to do so or he's eating) Moskovin can be described as a shaggy wolf. his hair seems to be permanently suffering from a terminal case of helmet hair. his dark brown hair always sticking up after he removes his helm even despite combing it. his face is rather angular, as if carved from ice or stone, that being said it's also rather slim, same with the rest of his body, the long stents in zero gravity taking their toll on his form. his face bares a single scar, slicing right through his right eye at a angle that goes from the center of his forehead down to his cheek bone, the cut leaving a scar, but luck not leaving him blind in the eye, it was deep enough to leave a scar, but not deep enough to cut into his eye. 

like the rest of the patchwork companies, Moskovin is forced to wear his new uniform, but that didn't stop him from keeping his old one. Moskovin like the other pandorans kept their hazard suits, opting for the protection they provided against the environment compared to simply blinding in with the crowd. his patchwork uniform is instead worn for the most part over the rest of his armor. all this and he still only stands at around five feet ten inches. 

Culture: Pandoran crabs 667th Armored regiment
Squad Position:Veteran: (not by choice)

the 667th seemed to have been doomed from the very beginning. the company was fighting alongside other armored regiments, including but not limited to the 38th armored regiment from Krieg, the arcadian 99th armored division, and the Armageddon steel legion's super heavy 4th regiment. out of all of them the 667th was just another number with slightly different tanks, walkers, and baneblades, but their push into ork territory was met with only disaster that is now merely whispered in some command circles as a tactical fluke. 

the 667th was apart of the main advance into ork territory as they tried to press onwards to retake one of the planets primary supply centers. the fighting was long, hard, and lethal. while most troops would refer to this type of situation as a proverbial meat grinder, the fact that they were fighting orks only meant that the grinder part was literal. for five entire months the armored divisions turned it's gears in the mud until one faithful day when the Armageddon steel legion decided to advance without warning into the armored version of a no mans land. orkish mine fields caused numbers to dwindle at staggering rates but still the legion of armored units pressed onwards. by the time it was too late to turn back over 203 tanks had been lost to either looter crews or just outright destruction, the pandorans however pressed onwards, never stopping, and so did the rest. however in the thick of the fighting the orks made a great offensive blitz on all sides all at once, bogging down the meighty armored vehicles in a sea of green and thick clouds of red as their bodies literally gummed up many of the larger tanks gears in the treads. it was at this time that the pandorans became separated when a orchestrated Skuddd storm strike bombarded the middle of the line, obliterating the steel legion outright and cutting the numbers of the krieg troops in half. the orks had launched a surprise heavy artillery assault splitting the armored war effort into two parts, the pandorans, and the rest of the armored regiment. 

the 667th was thought lost for the longest time, that there was no way they could have survived... that was until three weeks after that battle that orbital scans picked up the 667th still moving towards the objective. command had issued hte order to abort the mission, to pull out, that it was too costly, unfortunately the pandorans never got the message and continued to literally cut a way right through ork Territory into the heart of the chaos and ork war grounds, much to the surprise of the two primary chaos and ork infantry groups fighting in the thick of the area. the pandorans had one last objective that was unspoken... kill as many people possible by any means necessary, a objective no one could argue afterwords that they didn't make a damned good effort to complete. the 667th armored regiment of the pandoran crabs went down in history that day as they literally fought to the last man as imperial high command used them as a decoy to capture a nearby starport. imperial command had written them off as KIA that day, a write off they'd have to amend three times as reports form the field by the capture team reported sights and sounds of the pandorans continued fight against both sides despite heavy losses. 

12 hours later the starport was under the control of the 77th Vostroyan forces, and 12 hours later the sounds of the pandorans fighting was still sounding in the distance. disobeying direct orders from command the commissar and captain of the 77th fought their way to the pandorans killing field in an attempt to rescue them, or at least reinforce the position. by the time they got there it was a proverbial junkyard of death and destruction, a single pandoran sentinel was fighting tooth and nail with a group of chaos forces. the 77th forced their way towards the lone pandoran and managed to get within striking distance right as the sentinel toppled over as it's leg was blown out from underneath it. expecting the pandoran to be dead the 77th tried to pull back but started advancing on the group of chaos once more as the sounds of the pilot getting out of the sentinel and fighting caught their attention. 

Moskovin had made his final stand, expecting death by ripping the vehicle mounted Hellraiser from the sentinel and opened fire, a last stand that would have made his regiment proud as he stood in defiance of death and faught on. the Vostroyan finally got to the lone pandoran and successfully extracted the brave veteran... he fought like a true pandoran that day, unrelenting, stubborn, and refusing to give up or die even in his own apparent destruction. 

Moskovin was given the option to return home to pandora for this effort by imperial command. moskovin refused this offer, and stated that he would have his vengeance on those that destroyed his brothers. with no suitable vehicles for him to pilot, Moskovin was converted via imperial command into a standard guardsmen and assigned to patchwork. 

Wargear: 
Pandora Lasso
Pandoran Armor Hellraiser variant (flack grade hermetical armor)
Ruined hellraiser pattern Lasgun (no longer functional. rendered nonoperational and has yet to see repair by qualified techpriest)
Damaged (serrated) standard issue patchword combat knife
Ozz pattern Lasgun
Las Pistol
extra air filters. 
standard patchwork pack filled with rations, bag, kit, ect
uplifting primer
spare uplifting primer
Brand of the smuggler (a metal stud implanted in his left shoulder that is visible)
Several bags of Pandoran Tea (mild toxic stimulant, Pandorans have a noted resistance to the toxin. others suffer symptoms akin to a normal person eating stinging nettle or unprepared poison oak. stimulant grade is akin to 3 cups of coffee per one cup of tea)
Frag and Krack Grenades.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Rhen Udeskee

Age: 25

Personality: Born in the lower levels of Hive Palantine, Rhen grew up around and eventually in the Spider Clan gang. Although the Schola Progenium changed him slightly, he still retains some of the attitude he had on Necromunda. Quick to anger, and taking nonsense from no one, many have named him " the tyrant " or " the bastard". One thing that may be said about Rhen that although he may be harsh, he is always fair.

When he could not be apart of the battle that destroyed his regiment, something in Rhen changed. Instead of the order barking tyrannical bastard, he is now somewhat quieter, his executions and punishments of guardsman having dropped significantly since the 8th was destroyed, but his suicidal frontal assaults growing tenfold. Although the men he serves with are glad to be somewhat free of execution, dying in a frontal charge isnt much better...

Appearance: Tall and somewhat thin, he wears the sash, greatcoat, hat, and breeches of the commissariat. Short, brown hair and dark brown eyes, half his face is covered in a tattoo of a spider denoting him as a member of the spider clan. On his forearm he has the date of the destruction of his regiment as a tattoo, as well as several scars on both arms from the fighting as a hive ganger. 

Culture: Necromunda 8th ( Spiders )
The Necromunda 8th are a famous Imperial Guard regiment from the Necromunda hive world. They are called the "Siders" due to the fact that the regiment's soldiers are drawn from Necromunda's Spider Clan. The Spider Clan is a powerful Necromundan gang famed throughout the Necromunda subsector for its ferocity.

The Spider Clan is the dominant gang of the lower levels of Hive Palantine. For centuries they have received arms from the Imperial Governor of Necromunda in exchange for keeping rebellious gangs and other anarchic forces under control. Consequently the Spiders are officially regarded as Necromunda's own army or Planetary Defense Force. The PDF in turn forms a base for Imperial Guard regimental foundings.

When the Spiders enter the ranks of the Guard, they are organized into platoons formed by a whole gang; officers are prominent individuals within Spider Clan, respected and feared by the gangers. 

Squad Position: Junior Commissar

Wargear: 
-Carapace Armor
-Power Sword
-Las Pistol
-Necromundan knife (hidden in boot)
-Commissariat great coat, hat, sash.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

If there's still room I'd like to sign up for this. I'm at work right now so I'll have to post up my character later. But reading through everything I have an idea of what I'd like to do, and I'd like to claim weapon specialist with a grenade launcher if noone is planning on using that one yet.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok to answer all your questions:

Yes, previous people from the original Patchwork Company MAY re-use their characters IF THEY SO DESIRE.

Brend, I'd suggest writing a new one not because your last one was bad, but because you might find it more fun to try something new. But that's my 2 cents on it. And yes, you may have the Plasma gun. That's one specialist role filled.

Das, please edit your character to have some other heavy weapon, seeing as Brendxb got the opportunity to call it first. :S sorry. Also, on a side note, I am soooo going to make fun of you for using Skyrim Dragonish for his last name 

Santaire, there is no problem whatsoever with an ACTUAL stormtrooper (Unexpekted used to play Trooper Thavian Rivett, if you want some inspiration, I really enjoyed his work on it, the fact that he had his squad so ingrained into the way he thought he would still call out to them, even though they were dead, love it. Might have to write a short story based on that premise.) Though if you feel you can't roleplay a Stormtrooper really well, I'd suggest sticking with Vox Operator. I'll have the position open until you make your decision

All regiments are similarly welcome, including Vitrians. The state of your glass-like armor however I leave to you, especially how you integrate it into regimental uniform. Don't forget your copy of the Vitrian _Art Of War_!

Angel, I have no problem with your character being Necromundan (lots of fun there) but the 8th are still a full regiment, so you might wanna give him a different number, unless your reasoning is that he is a transfer rather than a reassignment. Also, how do you pronounce that? Oo-desk-ee? Ude-skee? Udeski? Also, I am assuming that it's as short as it is just as a placeholder until you can lengthen it? EDIT: Nvm, saw your note at the bottom

Also, Scythes, you absolutely can get in, feel free to post.

And Jackinator sent me a PM, so I am reserving a spot for him as Medic.

EDIT: Also, the thought occurred to me, I'd really like to see a character who used to be a tank-commander, or tank crew, just for fun. Rep for someone who does that if anyone else likes the idea.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'll work on that when i get home from work. was trying not to take anyone of importance... hmm i'll snag a veteran spot then. 

nick, any objections about snagging a ozz pattern lasgun? please see the thread i linked before? due to work computers cant link at the moment. there's no real uniuqe parts it would require, still uses the standard las pack.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

*Name:* Praxus Zaddien "The Detonator"

*Age:* 34

*Personality:* Praxus keeps to himself mostly, infact he can be seen talking to himself once in a while. He doesn't talk to others much though unless you get him started on any topic related to explosions. He lights up and will talk to you for hours, or until everyone else just gives up and walks away, ignoring him doesn't seem to shut him up. He doesn't seem to have a lot of respect for authority but respects those stronger than himself just like he did when he was a ganger and on the penal colony.

*Appearance:* Praxus keeps his head shaved bald, he has quite a few tattoos, one more prominant than the rest on the top of his head marks him as a prisoner, or at least he was at one point. He is rarely seen not wearing a black bandanna though to cover this up. He is fairly tall at 6' but not overly muscular weighing in at a paltry 165lbs. He's actually quite thin and his skin is a bit whiter than some showing he's not been out in the sun for an extended period of time recently. Praxus is also missing the ring and little fingers on his left hand due to an accident while preparing for a job a few years ago. He was tearing the wrapping material off a detonator when it went off in his hand. One day he'd like to get his replaced with a bionic one, but that's not something they do on penal colonies or in the legion. The new uniform this trooper wears look a bit worn and wrinkled, like he's been sleeping in it for the past few days and his boots aren't shined at all. But his lasgun is spotless as are his explosives, both he cares for like they're some ancient relic passed down to him through generations of his family lost to the ages.

*Culture:* Praxus was a ganger on Minea, a hive world in the Ultima Segmentum. Not very well known, but he was a go-to guy for numerous criminals when they needed something blown up. Often times he would rig far too much explosives and end up utterly destroying the target he was paid to take out, along with any structures around said target. After destroying the Governors mansion numerous lrage bounties were placed on his head, thankfully for a living capture. After he was captured he was sent to a penal colony where he spent nine years before being conscripted into a penal legion, to serve the Emperor and Imperium in glorious death. Most of his company was killed in some little known battle to retake a hive city from chaos cultists who had taken it and slaughered thousands of civilians. The penal legion was sent in first to make the enemy forces use up as much of their ammunition as possible. Praxus managed to survive and made his way back to friendly lines, now in the same uniform of one of the many dead guardsman he passed along the way, and joined up with another company. No one suspected he was a penal legionaire as they assumed the entire compmany had been killed, so it was fairly easy for him to fit in. Unfortunately for him the unit he joined was the next to go in and he ended up running from cover to cover in the same streets he had just barely survived. Luckily for him the Imperial commanders plans had worked and there was very little fire coming at them from the vile traitors. After his second round of running through a city filled with cultists his squad looked up to him as a good luck charm, but he never believed them saying he cuold just run fast and was so thin it was hard to shoot him. The grossly under strength unit he attached himself to was then absorbed into the Patchwork Company. Since then he has requisitioned some demolitions and is the trooper you see today.

*Squad Position:* Veteran
Requested Equipment: Demolitions (2 meltabombs & 6 blocks of 40k equilvilant C4)
Carried equipment: 
E-tool
Det cord
Various detonators
Two canteens
Rations
Bedroll
Poncho
Parka
Sand goggles
Multitool
Night vision goggles
Flak armor
Lasgun (4 spare magazines)
Helmet
Bayonet
Las Pistol (2 spare magazine)
2 Krak Grenades

OOC: I hope this works for you, being in the military I was trying to think of what I carry with me but I'm having this huge brainfart. I also didn't feel like listing extra socks, underwear, soap, etc. If I should go into that kind of detail let me know.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> i'll work on that when i get home from work. was trying not to take anyone of importance... hmm i'll snag a veteran spot then.
> 
> nick, any objections about snagging a ozz pattern lasgun? please see the thread i linked before? due to work computers cant link at the moment. there's no real uniuqe parts it would require, still uses the standard las pack.


OZZ Pattern? Probably, I'll double check it. The pattern of lasgun is unimportant really, though, I should have mentioned this, the lasgun patterns you have are all Mk VII Terminus Pattern lasguns, (Terminus being a currently Imperial held Forgeworld near the edge of the subsector, hence the name) using size 5 packs. So depending on how things are for you, you might end up needing seperate ammo for each, seeing as it is not uncommon for guardsmen to carry multiple weapons.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

RECUITMENT IS OFFICALLY CLOSED.
High_Seraph has been given the final spot in the RP, anyone from this point on will have to make their case to me via PM.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i just asked for the ozz pattern due to it's ability to function as a lascutter. and you wanted a ex armored devesion person? i'm game. rewriting person now.

also, this is for everyone and i may be yelled at. 
My second contest is now up and running. please check the fiction and art area for more info, it's rather hard to miss.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> i just asked for the ozz pattern due to it's ability to function as a lascutter. and you wanted a ex armored devesion person? i'm game. rewriting person now.
> 
> also, this is for everyone and i may be yelled at.
> My second contest is now up and running. please check the fiction and art area for more info, it's rather hard to miss.


Lascutter? Dude you could have just asked for one of those in the first place. They ain't exactly rare. :laugh: You guys are far from fings, you have had MORE than enough time to squirrel away tons of toys. Basically you can have anything that is not a weapon/bodyarmor or piece of wargear and don't even need to ask, but if you do cross the line and give yourself something I deem to be too much then we'll talk and you can make your case for why you can have it, but I'm not going to gut you and leave you at the side of the road like I did all those hookers for it.

As for the tank thing? *muhwahwahwawah!* you have no idea what you have gotten yourself into.  Basically how things are gonna work out for you guys is _All Quiet on the Western Front_ (damn depressing book btw, don't read it unless you got a thick skin) crossed with _Kelly's Heroes_. Congratulations. You're Oddball. You'll figure it out as we move on :evil:

As for the other thing unish: YOU FOOL! YOU HAVE DOOMED US ALL! (but seriously, you might have better luck just putting a link in your signature, then you don't have to commit the faux-pas of mentioning it in unrelated threads)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

technicaly it's related, if only loosely due to my character being pandoran. but righto, onwards and forwards.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Scythes, I hope your man has a last name?

Also, at the moment, I am debating whether or not to have you change the grenade launcher thing, seeing as most guard squads are arranged in such a way as to have one one man weapon specialist and one two man team, usually using a heavy weapon like a bolter or lascannon. Give me your opinions guys. You too Scythes, this is your baby here after all.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Nick... one thing

_*CLEAR YOUR INBOX!!!*_​
i'm being subtle right?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> Nick... one thing
> 
> _*CLEAR YOUR INBOX!!!*_​
> i'm being subtle right?


lol, I think I got the message. inbox cleared.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

that being said, i redid the character profile, mind giving it a once over?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Not at all, I'll put up my thoughts on it after I've read it.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I can change him up to a veteran instead as long as I can keep the demo charges, the grenade launcher was because he likes to blow stuff up and with that he can do it from range. Just let me know, grenade launcher would be cool, but if not, I'll deal.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Angel, I have no problem with your character being Necromundan (lots of fun there) but the 8th are still a full regiment, so you might wanna give him a different number, unless your reasoning is that he is a transfer rather than a reassignment. Also, how do you pronounce that? Oo-desk-ee? Ude-skee? Udeski? Also, I am assuming that it's as short as it is just as a placeholder until you can lengthen it? EDIT: Nvm, saw your note at the bottom


If you look to the lexicanum, the 8th was wiped out in the battle for Deucalion, and it is pronounced oo desk ee by the way

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Necromunda_8th_Infantry_Regiment#.Txqy-vnkWpY


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Angel Encarmine said:


> If you look to the lexicanum, the 8th was wiped out, and it is pronounced oo desk ee by the way
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Necromunda_8th_Infantry_Regiment#.Txqy-vnkWpY


Huh. Well I'll be damned. Ok, I take that back then, gives me a bit of heartburn using an already established regiment, seeing as it establishes a warmaster from an entirely different crusade there.



Scythes said:


> I can change him up to a veteran instead as long as I can keep the demo charges, the grenade launcher was because he likes to blow stuff up and with that he can do it from range. Just let me know, grenade launcher would be cool, but if not, I'll deal.


Actually I was giving the implication that you need a partner in crime.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

In his fluff he's kind of a loner so I don't see him working on a heavy weapon well. Seems to me since we're more of a mobile attack force there would be more special weapons than heavy as heavy weapons take time to set up and tear down. Heavy weapons seem more defensive than anything, but that's real world thought, I don't actually play guard. But I made him a veteran, as long as he can have the demo charges and still gets to blow stuff up, it's about the same. Now he can be a bit crazier and just blast away at enemies. Oh, do you count shots so we have to reload and such?


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

okay so starting my Character sheet and I'll try and have it posted by tomorrow


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

No I do not count shots, just take into account in your own writing that a standard lasgun power pack has 20 shots normally, 10 shots at full power.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

still no dice on my profile nick?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, being kind of grabbed by a bunch of college related things, will have my thoughts up by tonight.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Das, you're clear with him . Personally I'd run it through word processor to clean it up a bit, but it works.

Taking into account his personality, I hereby dub him "Twitch" 

Also, love the turn of phrase "A Punt gun, described by most Pandorans as fucking heavy, or god-damn loud!" :rofl:

Also I assume the spare Uplifting Primer is portable toilet paper?


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Added a little bit of fluff, nothing serious, just put a little more thought into it. Made the post a little easier to read with bold, sorry no colors, I might be able to figure out which colors to use, but being color blind it's a pain, so bolds for me. 

I'd like to make a request, if you make some kind of map or something with our positions on it, I'd like to be black, white, or blue please. red, brown, and green all blend together, orange, yellow, and green do the same. Blue and purple does but I can deal with blue most of the time, black and white are easier to tell apart from other people.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Scythes said:


> Added a little bit of fluff, nothing serious, just put a little more thought into it. Made the post a little easier to read with bold, sorry no colors, I might be able to figure out which colors to use, but being color blind it's a pain, so bolds for me.
> 
> I'd like to make a request, if you make some kind of map or something with our positions on it, I'd like to be black, white, or blue please. red, brown, and green all blend together, orange, yellow, and green do the same. Blue and purple does but I can deal with blue most of the time, black and white are easier to tell apart from other people.


How about this? I'll add fonts to each one so you can tell them apart. How's that?

Also, from the looks of it, I'll have to makes some NPCs to fill out the squad. Everyone alright with that?

On an aside note, Santaire, where beeth you? We haven't heard from you for a while now...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

and no, the spare is just simply there in case the other takes a bullet and he needs one in pristine condition for inspection.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: J-44 "Jochem"

Age: 25

Appearance: J-44 stands at 5'10" with little fat on his lean frame. Has short cut auburn hair that frames a pale face with high pronounced cheekbones and an aquiline nose. Dull slate grey eyes peer out from the gas mask that is as much a part of him as his arms.

Personality: J-44 is grim, dour and unrelenting in his duties and will not leave the battlefield until the enemy is naught but dust and ash. Feels some unease around non-Krieg people from being left to fight an enemy near Hive Gaien.

Culture: Death Korps of Krieg 642nd. "Schadel Ausdrucken".

Background: Birthed to fight for the Imperium in a vitae womb lab, J-44 and the other vitae troopers were brought up with the virtues of self-sacrifice and redemption prior to being trained as guardsmen in their teens. As they neared the end of training they spent the last year on the surface of their world learning how to prepare siege equipement and how to defend one as well.

Completing the training they were shipped in bulk to Death Korps of Krieg 642nd. "Schadel Ausdrucken" fighting in the siege of the Fortress Kanakan. Fighting there was as brutal as anywhere in the Imperium and was also where J-44 gained his philosophy of not leaving the battlefield until the enemies fortifications were dust and the enemies themselves were ash upon the wind. As the siege ground on for two years the 642nd. were reinforced by another Krieg regiment that had been mauled almost to destruction.

After that they were tasked with taking Hive Gaien along with a regiment of PDF and were advancing up the Razril Plateau when they were ambushed by the enemy. Fighting back the 642nd. dug in and made all attempts to hold the line while the PDF had broken and ran. They fought alone for a day before being reinforced by the other Regiments there but by then they were reduced from fighting to barely a fraction of their former strength. After that they were rolled into the patchwork company. During the transfer he was given the "Jochem" by the Commissar attending the transfer.

Equipment: Guard Flak armour, No. 98 Lucius Pattern Lasgun, Bayonet, 4 Frag Grenades and Laspistol.

Extra: Krieg gas mask, Krieg Greatcoat with armoured shoulders, Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, Spare air filters, 3 days of rations, M9-70 Entrenching Tool.

There he is. Took about 5 fucking times as I kept hitting back and losing everything I had worked on.
Edit:Forgot the most important tool for a Krieg his entrenching tool!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent, now we're just waiting on Santaire and jackinator (whom has yet to post... if they don't come back before the end of the next week, I'll open recruiting up again.)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so, thoughts on eachother's characters anyone? any intresting interactions you're planning?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Me and Santaire are working on a pair of characters together, they'll be up tonight . Sorry for the delay but various commitments came up


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Jackinator said:


> Me and Santaire are working on a pair of characters together, they'll be up tonight . Sorry for the delay but various commitments came up


While this is excellent that you're conspiring.

Next time keep me in the loop plz, I was figuring you guys had dropped off the map.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Apologies, I hadn't intended to leave you out of the loop, we only just started on it last night and I completely forget to let you know :S


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

S'ok, just keep it in mind next time.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I've sent you a message concerning my character and regiment, although Santaire is yet to finish his character I shall make sure it is up later today


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

this is going to be interesting


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Marek Nye

Age: 59

Personality: Marek is often viewed as a sort of father figure, a warm and caring man, he always has time for a quick chat, advice, anything you want. He is well aware that this is almost as important to the squad’s well being as his more physical skills. He is usually calm and non-confrontational but will never back down in the case of his patients, he won't leave men behind, they are under his care and by god they will remain so. So while he has on occasion had clashes with the commissariate and the upper levels of the hierarchy he has thus far survived, his skills simply too valuable to discard.

Appearance: Marek is usually fairly smart, cropped short grey hair, more out of hygiene concerns than any conformity to regulations. He has a short, neatly cropped beard and warm eyes, laughter lines at the edges. He is of average height and build, but in better physical condition than most his age, life in the guard was never easy. His uniform is also well kept and maintained, he is always smartly presented with the exception of his helmet, as a cityfighter he knows the value of not highlighting your head for an enterprising sniper and as such surreptitiously swapped his medic issue white helmet for a standard black one.

Culture: Kessalan 3rd

Kessala is a well developed, peaceful planet, it’s terrain a mixture of great rolling plains and sprawling, sky reaching cities. It’s people have mostly developed into a people of craft and skill, rarely do they suffer war, the threat of Behemoth having been the closest they have come to war. Nonetheless, they are still required to provide the Imperium with levies of men and war machines. It is from this that the Kessalan light infantry have emerged, specialists in infiltration and city fighting. Most of the people of Kessala have grown soft and it is the lower classes, the poor, the gangs and those used to living on their wits who join the guard.
The Kessalan 3rd were originally founded to oppose Behemoth, but with the hive fleets destruction over Macragge they were rapidly redeployed. But the reputation the previous two regiments had earned themselves earned the 3rd the dubious privilege of being thrown into the hardest and most brutal battle zones. They were well trained and well led however, and met with success in most war zones, suffering only few casualties. Then during a mass city assault their commanding officer was slain, a frag missile hitting his command squad and decapitating the unfortunate man with a shard of smoking shrapnel. The man who replaced him was brought in from a Schola Progenium, a leader who had learnt his craft from books, and not well at that. Kessalan numbers began to dwindle, but it was with their refusal to follow his final order that the regiment was annihilated almost to a man.
A mass retreat was ordered, the Chaos forces pouring out of the city behind the fleeing guard army. The Kessalan’s refused to run, the furious screaming colonel was shut up with a rifle butt and the Kessalan’s dug in to provide a rearguard for the rest of the Imperials. It was the stuff of legend, forgotten already, 400 men holding back a chaos force of nearly 10,000. Massive booby traps claimed up to a hundred cultists when detonated, disciplined ambushes slew hundreds more, but it couldn’t last forever. The cultists kept coming and one by one, the Kessalan’s fell. By night fall only a bare 50 were left, still slowing the enemy advance. But they had slowed it enough to allow an Imperial regroup. A counter charge annihilated the Chaos forces, but the remaining men of the 3rd were cut down in the ensuing crossfire.
Only two survived and they were rapidly transferred to the patchwork companies, their bravery hushed up and their sacrifice ignored.

Weapons and Equipment:
The Kessalan regiments only make use of only one unusual pieces of equipment, the Kantrael pattern lasgun made famous by the Elysian drop troops, favoured by the Kessalan’s for it’s compact size and manoeuvrability in close quarters.


Squad position: Medic – Marek was originally a doctor who, on the death of his wife, was left with only his son. He followed him into the guard, determined that he would not lose another family member so easily. But this care does not just extend to his son, he has already seen too many good men die to allow others to go the same way and he will do his utmost to preserve the lives of his fellow warriors, friends or not.

Wargear: Kantrael pattern lasgun, 3 spare magazines
Laspistol, 1 spare magazine
Flak Armour
Flak helmet
Medi-pack
Bayonet
Mk VII gas mask and filter
9-70 Entrenching tool
Vox bead
Field rations
Canteen
2nd Canteen – filled with Kessalan Whiskey
Bed roll
Multi-purpose cord
Glare shades
Uplifiting primer


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Santaire will be taking the role of his son =)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I would do a background, but Jackinator’s already written what we had both agreed on. Anyway, what do you think?

Name: Hastus Nye

Age: 27

Personality: Quiet and withdrawn, Hastus has been scarred by what he has witnessed. Indeed the only thing that keeps him from going over the edge is the reassuring presence of his father Marek who is also the squad medic. He sometimes is calmer on the field of battle, all is worries falling from him and being replaced by a single aim, to kill the enemies of mankind. To him he is still fighting to avenge his fallen friends and by the Golden Throne he will take as many of the foe with him as he can before he falls. He is an excellent shot and a good infiltrator with skills capable of earning him a marksman’s lanyard which he has, several times.

Appearance: Tall and slim with close cropped raven black hair with one green eye and one glowing red orb. He tends to be fairly smart when being pulled up for inspection he does not usually care about his appearance, only his ability to kill the foes of mankind. Although he is not bulky his muscles stand out like steel cables and there is not an ounce of fat on him. His features are sharp and angular, gaunt even. His skin is unscarred save for the vicinity of his bionic eye where there is a faint rim of scar tissue surrounding it from where it was fitted into the socket.

Culture: Kessalan 3rd 

Squad position: Vox Operator

Equipment:
Voxcaster
Kantrael pattern lasgun, 3 spare magazines
Laspistol, 1 spare magazine
Combat knife
Mk VII gas mask and filter
9-70 Entrenching tool
Field rations
Canteen
2nd Canteen
Bed roll
Multi-purpose cord
Glare shades
Uplifting primer


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

So is there still a spot for someone? I pmed you my idea


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry, but recruitment is closed, and I have edited the first post to say as much. Sorry for getting your hopes up.
I can only say "Better luck next time" and keep an eye on the thread, because at a later point in the story, when I have a firmer grip on the characters here I will open and expand recruitment again slightly.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

You may salute now 

*Name:* Bayle Seigdorn Ghizhern XVII of House Luneburg

*Age:* 30

*Personality:* Thanks to a pedigree of ruling and privilege Bayle is accustomed to getting his way and does not take refusal easily. Born and raised for leadership and command he views it as a privilege for non Volopones to serve under him. Thanks to his imposing size and utter self confidence as an aristocrat he is often able to simply bully his way over people and through problems. A firm disciplinarian he is used to instant obeisance without question. 

Despite such faults he is a capable leader, with tactical nous and cunning. He is no butcher or cold hearted machine as a Death Korps are, nor will he send wave after wave of men as a Valhallan would. Discipline, training and tactical flexibility and the corner-stones of Bayle’s leadership. 

Hidden by his aristocratic reserve and in-approachability is a sense of humour though hard to draw out. Not used to dealing with and uncomfortable with non Volopones, he tends to be over aggressive and imperious to compensate. 

Thanks to his regiments destruction at the hand of the tyranids Bayle, while longing for vengeance is deathly afraid of the new xenos species who haunt his night mares. He has a chip on his shoulder thanks to being demoted but also a hunger to prove himself. 

*Appearance:* Bayle is a mountain of a man at 2 metres of height and thickly muscled thanks to a life of soldering, life as an aristocrat and careful ancestral eugenics. His raven hair is clipped short and he possesses perpetual stubble despite his twice daily shaving retinue (a source of some embarrassment in the clean shaven aristocratic circles of his homeworld). Faint duelling scars cross a face with a square chin and jawline a mason would be proud of. 

Bayle traded in his old, golden carapace armour and great coat for the standard matte black kind issued to the regiment. He did so reluctantly, unwilling to let his past slip away. Rather than discard it he keeps it in a storage trunk in his dwellings. His carapace armour is modelled on that of the Cadian Kasrkin pattern and it's bulk makes Bayle's large figure all the more imposing. He foregoes the typical greatcoat of an officer, instead shouldering a hellgun powerpack in the tradition of the Volopone 35th. Instead his rank is marked by the brilliant silver eagle, polished immaculate, on his chest and helm. His helm is full faced and enclosing, incorporating rebreather and basic vid enhacement. 

*Culture:* Bayle is an officer in the Volopone Heavy Infantry, exclusively noble regiments, making Bayle the cream of the crop. As such he is of the highest breeding and ancestral lines, House Luneburg able to trace an unbroken line from the very beginning of the Imperium. 

To a Voloponian noble soldering is the most esteemed profession. It allows one to serve the Emperor with the utmost of their being while earning honour and glory for their house. It further allows them to vaunt the much touted superiority of the Volopone regiments and look down their noses at anyone within a hundred light years. 

*Squad Position:* Commissioned Officer

*Wargear:* Frag and krak grenades (one each), bedroll, week’s rations and water. Map, compass, com bead. Watch, combat/untility knife, 2 spare packs for pistol. Hellgun powerpack supply (back mounted). 

Hellgun 
Las pistol (strapped to his thigh)
Sword (scabbarded via a baldric overn his shoulder)
Carapace armour

*Background:* Shipped out from Volopone at the age of 20 Bayle was immediately transferred as a Lieutenant to the 35th Heavy Infantry, a grenadier unit armed and armoured like stormtrooper regiments, possible thanks to the noble ties and deep pockets of its enlisted men. 

The regiment fought in such action as the relief of Bandgug, the siege of Kastor and the scouring of Kanytox, each a victory proudly added to the regimental honour roles and banners. Bayle himself rose to the rank of Captain, commended for his leadership and cool under fire. 

The regiment was one of those gathered for the Gregorian Crusade and served with distinction until the disaster at Opal Ridge. There, by the light of the planets twin suns the regiment was annihilated along with so many others by the Hive Fleets of Behemoth. A bare few hundred men from a score of regiments were evacuated from the planet, Bayle amongst them. 

Once order resumed he found himself transferred to one of the new amalgamated regiments, so derisively nick named ‘Patchwork Companies’. There, despite his lengthy protestations and sustained outrage he was demoted to Lieutenant, the Colonel citing the necessity of distributing experienced officers amongst the men. A more gracious and humble man would have accepted the rank adjustment and moved on but Bayle took it as a personal insult to himself and his House.

*OOC-* Don't suppose i could get a hellgun, a characteristic weapon of the Volopone's could i? Being Heavy Infantry is their shtick.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm aware, but last I checked, hellguns are for simple infantryman shmucks?

Surely you can have better as an officer?

I'll clear it if need be though.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm just looking forward to the opening post is all ^^


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

So that's a yes to the hellgun? So i'd have both carapace armour and hell gun?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Sure, you can grab carapace armor as a officer anyway, though my ruling will be that it is standard issue Gregorian Reserves matte black Carapace armor, not your traditional ornate Volpone issue.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Not my shinies! the preciousess :biggrin:

Although i'll be a lot less visible which is good for any snipers our there. Very well. (actually it makes sense i suppose, we are a new regiment afterall with a new uniform).

edit- changes made.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i know i dont need to say this, but i'm eagerly awaiting the new RP.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

We're just waiting on Brendxb. If he doesn't have something up by Sunday, some kind of "I'm busy and I'll get to it" note, then I will have to bounce him.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

welcome to monday nick


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It's nearly tuesday for me.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

This coming Sunday, January the 30th you twit.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Youre making us wait an entire week... you evil bastard. (insert scottish accent anywhere realy, it fits. ) 

well while we wait for that i sit and hope my rp takes off. although somehow i doubt it will.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Name; Haston Byle

Age: 39

Personality; Haston is thought by many of his commanders to be ‘dysfunctional’ and ‘undisciplined,’ whereas to his equals and squad mates he’s the man who saved you while breaking orders. Haston normally is a friendly figure willing to support others and about always open. Though he does have certain buttons from his past all of which he buries and tries to forget, this makes him generally ‘touchy’ about talking about his past. Finally he has a strange sense of anger against commissars and other high up imperial command figures, mostly (especially after discipline meetings) he claims he can’t trust a man who is payed to betray his own men.

Appearance; Haston has rough, short cut dark brown hair, and several scars under his right eye from takling a tyranid warrior with the support of his squad. He is 6’ 11 with a well-built body. His face generally seems light save his eyes which are always dark and focused.

Culture; Vardan 902nd (Originally) 
Vardan was a heavily built up planet where society’s ranks were literally ‘better up higher ‘ for the planet was built by hundreds of thousands of connecting skyscrapers each filled with different luxuries but beneath the towers the streets were either poor slums or small gang warzones. Haston Byle and his brother Michael Byle were children to a rich merchant, but were orphaned at the age of 7, after both their father and mother were killed on their ship by a chaos raid. Soon the two brothers were forced into the streets but unlike others who fell from above they learned and adapted and by the age of 15 they were both heirs to the largest gang in Vardan.
However at the age of 18 both brothers were enlisted into the guard and sent to Broucheroc, where they were made to fight against the green horde for 5 years. During the campaingn Micheal and Haston were paired up with a lascannon team built up of two soldiers, named Brig and Boomer. Both groups were commonly placed together throughout the campaign and were also in the same unit on the final assault. However after another 5 years of different battles and wars as well as fighting almost every foe the imperium has and jumping from regiment to regiment surviving on only each other Michael met his end at the hands of a commissar during a small skirmish. For the next 5 years Haston became isolated, distancing himself from his fellow soldiers and yearning to die but unable to take his own life or let an enemy have the satisfaction of ending him. Eventually he regained himself, put his sorrow and guilt behind him before continuing on too fight, saving and helping who he could, while waiting until he fell in battle to be reunited with his lost brother.
Squad position; weapon specialist- Plasma gun- Haston is commonly the anti-heavy infantry or transport popper.

Equipment;
Plasma gun (notched for every close friend he lost)
Las pistol (stolen from fallen commissar and now used as a side arm)
Combat knife from fallen brother
2 pairs of dog tags (Haston Byle and Micheal Byle)
Chest of letters produced to be sent home to the families/relatives of close friends of Haston, copies obtained from the mass produced numbers of them that would never be missed (very personal and commonly hidden)



(Sorry it took longer than I said it would I got a bit caught up, Also it okay about the Brig+Boomer sneak cause I just couldn't help myself from putting it in :biggrin


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Like I said I'm really sorry about being late I really mucked up :headbutt: soz


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up about it.

So, now that I believe everyone is accounted for, I'll try to get the action thread up and ready by Wednesday, Friday at the latest, since I have Fridays off.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Yays! Time to start blowing stuff up!


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck on the second installment of Patchwork, hope it will have a better life than the previous one. Kill some chaos scum for me :victory:


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished the commissars profile added the culture part....


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

And it's wensday.. how are you wensday?

Wensday: it's nine minutes after midnight you fucker give me time to wake up

Blasphomy wensday. i find your lack of zelous nature disturbing! where's our faithful commissar? he's likely to put some light of the emperor into your step

wensday: so... private asshole. what do you want?

so, that new rendetion of the RP patchwork company, how goes?

wensday: ...

how goes?

wensday: it's eleven minutes after... fuck off

but still, it's wensday, it should be right here, there, taunting us and asking us to post in it... 

wensday: you have no life do you?

well i work for a living

Wensday: and the ability of speach does not make one inteligent. case and point people calling sony and xbox with the reason for calling having their quote unquote junk, caught in the disk tray...

yeah ok so they're not worth their carbon... how bout that RP...

Wensday:you know it said or friday right?

so friday, ho goes?

Friday: FUCK YOU I'M NOT AWAKE YET! misspelling fuck tard GO BACK TO KINDERGARDEN!

in the words of the most loved slash hated character from starwars... how rude


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Commissar pulls out laspistol and powersword.... " TO MEEE wednesday and thursday, we shall not stop until we reach friday... CHAAAAARRRGGGEEE!!!"


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> And it's wensday.. how are you wensday?
> 
> Wensday: it's nine minutes after midnight you fucker give me time to wake up
> 
> ...


So the spelling's still shot but at least you're using spacing. :wink:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

You guys scare me sometimes. College shit permitting the update should be up today ASAP, tonight at the latest unless something happens like I get killed in a freak automobile accident involving 30 squirrels, a tanker of peanut butter and 90 feet of bailing wire.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

a freak automobile accident involving 30 squirrels, a tanker of peanut butter and 90 feet of bailing wire later....
Wednesday (for some reason); what the frick....


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Wednesday, how did you manage to corral 30 squirrels? And who transports peanut butter in a tanker. Gawd! You hate us don't you Wednesday.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> something happens like I get killed in a freak automobile accident involving 30 squirrels, a tanker of peanut butter and 90 feet of bailing wire.


Er........... What?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

God damn, missed the recruitment. I was planning a good character too.

I blame the time zones, you guys are all in the US.

better luck next time I spose.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The US!!!!!!!! You have made a mistake. I'm a northerner born and bred. Nothing beats England.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm in Afghanistan, that's GMT +4:30 and no daylight savings time, figure out that stupid time zone.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in Australia, i thought my flag gave it away...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Alaska here,
Anywhoo, working on the action thread right now, hope to have it up ASAP. 
Going to go back over each of your character sheets to try and work you all into the update as much as I can.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

this pacific northwest yank is definitely looking forwards to it.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, wanted to find out Seraph, is your man's name Joachim or Jochem? I'm just making sure whether it was a typo or not.

Action thread is about half ready btw, should be up before midnight, I am such a bastard making you guys stay up late :biggrin:
Be forewarned, it's gonna be a doozy.
Also, after I have established the action thread, I'll make a new Out Of Character conversation thread to discuss the game if you gentlemen like.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

* watches clock * :shok:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Action thread is up, get to posting you lot.
And since I am thinking about it, I am also going to need someone to end up being field-promoted to sergeant... who's going to be the unlucky shmuck to earn the stripe?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, being the terrible person that I am, I just noticed the post made by Shady Ed nearly two weeks ago, I apologize for this Ed and promise you a spot when I open up recruiting again.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Just putting this up to let everyone knw a few things,

one the OOC thread is up, so if you have questions, comments wanna discuss the game, take it there,

two, the way mini updates work is they are updates in between the big updates every two weeks, mini updates go up when I have heard from everyone, so you may make a post right now of what you do before going to the location, but I will post the update when I know who is going where and if there is any overlap.

And third, the ppl I still need to hear from about their plans are Jackinator, Santaire, Brendxb and High Seraph. Be sure to PM me and let me know if you want to go to one of the locations, so I know which mini updates to hammer out.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha, I break your posting spree

Anyway, who you thinking of promoting


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of either leaving that in the hands of Rems to designate (since he's going to be the squad officer) or mayhaps see what unlucky motherf***er ends up doing something impressive

Also, hope you guys like the other characters I worked into your squad :grin:

And any more questions, POST THEM IN THE OOC THREAD! It's why I made it.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

This is probably me being curmudgeonly, but letting you guys know, YOUR MINI UPDATES FOR THE THINGS YOU JACKASSES WANNA DO ARE UP!

Will be more pleasant when my bones stop aching and the fever goes away.


----------

